# What's going on? TTTF tips/blades "suddenly" turning yellow!



## PainInTheGrass (Oct 14, 2021)

It's been dreary, very wet, and warmer than usual in SE Pennsylvania the last few days. I'll admit I haven't been outside much the last 3 or so days but when I went outside today I immediately noticed a shade of yellow that I'm fairly certain wasn't as significant mere days ago. I thought it was surely too cold to worry about disease in January, but I don't really know.

What the heck is going on? Below are a few pictures I took at varying zoom levels and places in the yard. Do I need to intervene with some chemical?

This is TTTF that was sodded in summer (you read that correctly, it took insane effort to get it to survive but looked amazing just a 2 weeks ago). Overall still looks "greener" from a distance than most neighbors' lawns but I don't really see many people going beyond just mowing around me.


----------



## PainInTheGrass (Oct 14, 2021)

After some further looking at the pictures it almost looks like the yellowing begins at the tips. Not sure if that's right or what it means but wanted to throw that out there. Last mow was done in November if that matters.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Winter dormancy. Normal.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

+1 on dormancy. Mine looks just like that. Even with warmer than normal temps, it just takes a few cold nights/mornings and windy days for my TTF to start checking out. Looks just like yours. It'll be ready to rage come Spring.


----------



## PainInTheGrass (Oct 14, 2021)

Thank you, y'all have no idea how good the wave of relief just felt after reading your posts.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Does KBG show winter dormancy similar to TTTF? Wondering because I have been overseeding with a 90/10 mix and for me almost impossible to tell what is TTTF and what is KBG if any at all. But my entire lawn is yellow/green and what I assume to be completely dormant.


----------



## Beer-Ghost (Jun 30, 2021)

My KBG was last mowed at 3/4" about 45 days ago and it is dark green, it has grown about a 1/4" since the last mow.
No yellowing even with below freezing temps or snow pack covering it for a week or so.


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm gonna be in the minority here. While cool season turf like yours is transitioning over to winter dormancy this time of year, it's very clear to me by the images that you posted, that some of those blades are clearly infected by fungus. So in my opinion, you have both dormancy transition and fungus going on. I'm not too far from you in South Jersey, and my Midnight monostand, while still about 75% dark green, is experiencing both issues too. My understanding is that during the transition to winter dormancy, when turf is not actively or vibrantly growing, it is in a weaker state in terms of fighting off or resisting disease. So not a surprise or uncommon to see some diseased turf. Having said that, I'm not sure what the benefit, if any, might be of using a fungicide this time of year, but perhaps there are studies or anecdotal reports supporting that. IDK, but I may research that myself.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rxrep said:


> I'm gonna be in the minority here. While cool season turf like yours is transitioning over to winter dormancy this time of year, it's very clear to me by the images that you posted, that some of those blades are clearly infected by fungus.


What fungus are you clearly seeing?


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Rxrep said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna be in the minority here. While cool season turf like yours is transitioning over to winter dormancy this time of year, it's very clear to me by the images that you posted, that some of those blades are clearly infected by fungus.
> ...


I'm not an expert in distinguishing between one fungal disease and another based on close up images. There's plenty of images on the internet, where you can look at images of various fungal diseases and compare and contrast and knock yourself out all day long if you have the time and desire. Not gonna do that here. However, for me, when it comes to fungal diseases and images that someone provides, it's kind of like, "I know it when I see it..." kind of thing. If you and I were sitting side by side, I could point to multiple blades of grass in the images where the blades are green throughout except for certain spots in the middle and edges of the blades that are elongated and are a mix of yellow, brown and black. In my experience that's a sign of a fungus disease. Obviously it's not excessive and given the time of year I wouldn't treat it unless there is some research out there that provides a rationale to do so. Also, don't be fooled that it is December, and some may say you don't get fungus in December in areas that experience low temperatures in winter. I'm not too far from the OP's geographical area and for all intents and purposes our weather is the same. Until yesterday, November and December have been above average and for some weeks well above average in terms of temperature. So relatively speaking it's been warm around here.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I would go with the winter dormancy/ winter hardening. I thought the same thing about my lawn back in late October. I never really noticed or paid attention that late in the year. Last November I thought I had a fungus too, but come spring green up and first fert application, it was good.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rxrep said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Rxrep said:
> ...


The images dont show any signs of fungus. Yellow does not equal fungus. It looks like desiccation of the some of the leaves (mainly the fescue ones). There is plenty of ryegrass and some KBG in there too.


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Rxrep said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I disagree but it's all good man. Not going to beat a dead horse. You and I can have our opinions. I think there's a lot going on there, winter dormancy setting in, desiccation like you said, but I think there's also signs of some fungus. Like I said we can each have our opinions and it's all good. Peace out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rxrep said:


> I disagree but it's all good man. Not going to beat a dead horse. You and I can have our opinions. I think there's a lot going on there, winter dormancy setting in, desiccation like you said, but I think there's also signs of some fungus. Like I said we can each have our opinions and it's all good. Peace out.


Here is the list of possible fungus on turf and how to treat them. Each fungus has a pattern in the turf and can be sampled to id it by turf pathology lab. The list is not an opinion of some fungus, but a science based approach with treatment options.

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/ppa/ppa1/ppa1.pdf


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Rxrep said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree but it's all good man. Not going to beat a dead horse. You and I can have our opinions. I think there's a lot going on there, winter dormancy setting in, desiccation like you said, but I think there's also signs of some fungus. Like I said we can each have our opinions and it's all good. Peace out.
> ...


Wow, you can't just let it go, LOL, ok. Last reply from me, really... it's not that important. First, I'm well familiar with that list. I've been using and looking at the annual version of that for at least 3 years now. Secondly, I never said the list you link to from the Univ. of Kentucky or the science of turf fungus is an opinion. Not sure where your getting that. What I said, is that in your opinion the IMAGES show ZERO signs of fungus. In my opinion, I see some signs of fungus. That's all, no bigee. End of story. But if it's really that important to you to prove that your right, and I'm wrong, maybe you can drive to Montgomery County PA and take some samples of the OP's lawn and send them to a lab for extensive analysis to conclusively say there is ZERO fungus. Lol, enjoy your evening and Happy New Year!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

This happens to me every year. I always apply a big app of clearys, ppz, Azoxy and mefanoxam towards the end of the season before night time freezing temps to curb any potentials of fungus. We get heavy rains for long periods of time here in Ma right before the snow hits and guess what, my tttf looks like yours every year as well. As soon as you get a cold snap come through, all my tips turn yellow. There may be some fungus in there, somewhere but I firmly believe it's winter dormancy kicking in.

Even if there is some fungus going on, there really isn't much you can do at this point with the turf not actively growing.


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> This happens to me every year. I always apply a big app of clearys, ppz, Azoxy and mefanoxam towards the end of the season before night time freezing temps to curb any potentials of fungus. We get heavy rains for long periods of time here in Ma right before the snow hits and guess what, my tttf looks like yours every year as well. As soon as you get a cold snap come through, all my tips turn yellow. There may be some fungus in there, somewhere but I firmly believe it's winter dormancy kicking in.
> 
> Even if there is some fungus going on, there really isn't much you can do at this point with the turf not actively growing.


 👍


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Rxrep said:


> Wow, you can't just let it go, LOL, ok. Last reply from me, really... it's not that important. First, I'm well familiar with that list. I've been using and looking at the annual version of that for at least 3 years now. Secondly, I never said the list you link to from the Univ. of Kentucky or the science of turf fungus is an opinion. Not sure where your getting that. What I said, is that in your opinion the IMAGES show ZERO signs of fungus. In my opinion, I see some signs of fungus. That's all, no bigee. End of story. But if it's really that important to you to prove that your right, and I'm wrong, maybe you can drive to Montgomery County PA and take some samples of the OP's lawn and send them to a lab for extensive analysis to conclusively say there is ZERO fungus. Lol, enjoy your evening and Happy New Year!


You first stated that this is clearly infected by a fungus:



Rxrep said:


> I'm gonna be in the minority here. While cool season turf like yours is transitioning over to winter dormancy this time of year, it's very clear to me by the images that you posted, that some of those blades are clearly infected by fungus.


I asked what fungus it is and your reply:



Rxrep said:


> "I know it when I see it..." kind of thing. If you and I were sitting side by side, I could point to multiple blades of grass in the images where the blades are green throughout except for certain spots in the middle and edges of the blades that are elongated and are a mix of yellow, brown and black. In my experience that's a sign of a fungus disease.





Rxrep said:


> but I think there's also signs of some fungus. Like I said we can each have our opinions and it's all good. Peace out.


The answers are vague: "some fungus", "signs of fungus".



Rxrep said:


> I'm well familiar with that list. I've been using and looking at the annual version of that for at least 3 years now. Secondly, I never said the list you link to from the Univ. of Kentucky or the science of turf fungus is an opinion. Not sure where your getting that. What I said, is that in your opinion the IMAGES show ZERO signs of fungus. In my opinion, I see some signs of fungus.


The list is updated every 3 years, not annually. If you are familiar with the fungus list, you should be able to provide some information of which fungus you are seeing.


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi G-man. Against my better judgment I will continue to indulge you only because this seems extremely important to you. And I will reply to your previous post but before I do reply to the topic I am curious and will wait for a reply as to why this is so extremely important to you. Please don't misunderstand I'm not trying to disparage you or your character or anything like that, I am genuinely curious as to why my amateur opinion regarding the images that the original poster posted is so important to you as to prompt this debate? I mean it's not like you're a physician and I posted incorrect medical information that could do someone physical harm. If that were the case I could certainly understand. But this was an opinion regarding some images of turf. Okay that's it for now like I said I will eventually reply to you but I'll wait to hear from you regarding why this is so important. Again I'm genuinely curious. Thanks.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Rxrep said:


> And I will reply to your previous post but before I do reply to the topic I am curious and will wait for a reply as to why this is so extremely important to you.


I'm kinda hoping you don't, and that g-man doesn't. With the dearth of topics on the forum this time of year, seeing this exchange continue to stay at the top of the cool season forum isn't really something anyone, yourself included, needs. It's not furthering anyone's knowledge or benefitting anyone. Please don't reply to me, just let it die.
Thx


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

I've wanted to drop it, see my previous posts. Your post was needed, is well articulated, and I will heed your request. Thank you and Happy New Year.


----------

